# Hickory smoke powder?



## sniltz

I was wandering if anyone has used hickory smoke powder before?  I bought some at a place calle savory spices in Charlotte, nc and it says that 1 oz. can be used between 80-150 rubs.  It is quite strong!!!  So has anyone used it in rubs before.  Smells good!

Thanks


----------



## themule69

Never heard of it.

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## fwismoker

Are you going to be smoking or grilling?


----------



## sniltz

I am going to be smoking a pork shoulder.  I made a rub out of it and it's good!  Use very little cause its strong!  Just wanted to see if anyone else has used it.


----------



## fwismoker

I thought that stuff was for grillers that wanted smoke flavor?


----------



## hambone1950

Yeah , I thought that dust was to burn in stove top smokers....you put it in spice rubs? That's a new one to me! :biggrin:


----------



## sniltz

This is the description they have for it on the site.

This hickory smoke flavor is carried on a malto-dextrin base. Hickory smoke flavoring is incredibly strong as a 4 fluid ounce jar will flavor 80-100 lbs. of meat. 



Use hickory smoke flavoring on meats, BBQ, sauces and dry rubs. Great for sausage making or in place of liquid smoke….use sparingly!!

It's a yellowish brownish powder.


----------



## smokinut

I'd figure that this would be used as if it's Liquid Smoke. If you're smoking something, no need to use smoke flavoring/seasoning. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## backwoods bbq

I usually buy mesquite powder, but they also make hickory I don't use hickory as I mostly use hickory wood but I use the powder in cooking and grilling only. I don't want to give away a closely guarded secret but it makes a great steak seasoning for less desirable cuts (otherwise salt and pepper baby!) and I use the powder in my...BBQ SAUCE damn that hurt a little bit. I have tried it in rub but the flavor does not really come out and seems to be wasteful in that context.


----------



## sniltz

I saw the mesquite powder but, being from NC I thought I would try the hickory powder.  I like it!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have used it for a couple years now in general purpose Sauces. The kids put it on Chicken Tenders, Fries and Grilled, no smoke, foods. But for Smoked meat I want the flavor of the Wood I am using unless that happens to be Hickory. If I spend 14 hours putting Apple Wood smoke on something, Hickory Powder in the Rub or Sauce will over power the Apple Wood and that would be a waste of wood or Pellets. It is much stronger than Liquid Smoke and I find 1tsp Smoke Powder per Qt of Sauce is to our taste. It is great in a Steak or Burger rub as these get Grilled and 8 minutes on the fire doesn't give too much wood or charcoal flavor...JJ


----------



## sniltz

Yea, I saw it and was curious!  Took it home and made a simple rub.  Turned our real nice.  Haven't used it in a sauce yet, but, that is my next on my list.


----------



## hambone1950

sniltz said:


> Yea, I saw it and was curious!  Took it home and made a simple rub.  Turned our real nice.  Haven't used it in a sauce yet, but, that is my next on my list.



Always something new to learn. I will keep a lookout for this. Thanks for the heads up! Thumbs Up


----------



## omahavike

Sorry I am so late to the party, but thought I'd share my experiences:

Yes, I use hickory smoke powder (not salt) in my jerky rub -- even before I smoke it.  I use 1Tbsp garlic powder, 1Tbsp onion powder and 1tsp of hickory smoke powder and then ratio it up according to quantity because I like to lay it on heavy..  If I want to add any heat, I also throw in some jalapeno powder.  I know, it may seem counter-intuitive or even over-powering to add powdered smoke before actually smoking the meat but, IMHO, it does something really magical to beef/venison jerky.  I never found this stuff locally and had to order it online.

As for anything else I rub or marinate, such as shoulder, ribs or turkey, I don't have experience with adding it to those rubs.

But I can attest to having success with beef jerky -- maybe because I only smoke it for 2 hours before dehydrating it...

Give 'er a try!


----------



## ness237

I just got the Hickory and Mesquite powder and your right ,they are strong. Thought they might tell you how to use them on the container!! I dont know how to use them- I am afraid i will use to much and ruin  what i'm fixing. Been looking for a rescipe with this powder in it no luck..if you could please let me know how to use...thanks


----------



## dward51

I've used the Savory Spice hickory smoke powder in snack sticks before.  I ended up adding too much IMO.  Back then there were no directions at all. Now the website says "1 ounce will flavor 35-50 pounds of meat".  They also state it is great for rubs, sauces and sausage making. At least that gives some info.

1 ounce = 28.3495 grams

28.3495/50 = 0.57 grams per pound at the 50 pound ratio

28.3495/35 = 0.81 grams per pound at the 35 pound ratio

So their recommendation is between 0.6 and 0.8 grams per pound of meat.  For a rub, I would go on the upper end of that scale, but for mixing within ground meat for sausage, I would go towards the lower end to start with. So a good gram scale is pretty much a must with this stuff. Mine will go to 1/100th a gram.

I do love their jalapeno powder.  I would much rather use that than plain old cayenne as the jalapeno adds some flavor with the heat.  If you have not tried jalapeno powder, I would recommend giving it a go (and I have only used the jalapeno from Savory Spice).  Also if you have a local Savory Spice store near your, it is well worth a trip.  The variety they stock on the shelf and the quality of the spice is amazing.  The one in Atlanta had like 6 types of paprika when I was last there!  Their prices are not bad either.  They have small sample jars of everything and encourage you to smell and taste. They sell in small bottles and large containers, but will also bag up any amount in between. The bags they use are very thick and seal super tight.  I think they keep the spices as fresh as in a vacuum jar if you roll all the air out before sealing the bag back (I was impressed with their bags and have not seen this type anywhere else). They sell a gazillion rubs and spice mixes and actually will make one to order from your recipe in small batches locally!

Photos from the Atlanta store a while back, and that is just one section of one wall:













20160202_134001.jpg



__ dward51
__ Oct 9, 2016


















20160202_133919.jpg



__ dward51
__ Oct 9, 2016


----------



## Timothy Rhind

Any suggestions as to how to use for a bacon dry cure, and a back bacon dry cure?  Suggestions and experiences in how much to use.  I suspect it would be best used in the beginning of the curing process to penetrate the meat.


----------



## cal1956

i just now saw this thread and thought i would tell my experence with "smoke  powder"  , last year i saw smoke powder on amazon and  decided to buy some on a whim
so when i was making smoked sausage last year i decided to  play around with the smoke powder.  it IS very strong and after a couple of tries , i figured out that 1/4 teaspoon per 1 lb of sauasage was about right so  i made 5 lbs using 1 1/4 teaspoon of the "smoke powder " cooked a few piece's on the grill  then  grabbed a few pieces  of sausage  that i had smoked on the smoker and cooked them on the grill then i headed to a friend place that i had made smoked sausage several times before and asked them to try one of each,  only  telling  them that the sausage's were "different" but not what the difference was .  a total of 5 people tried them that day and not one of  them could tell any difference whatsoever ,  so if you are so inclined , you can get away with using the powdered smoke !!!


----------

